# 3/23 report



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

I went surf fishing at 11:00 am this morning till 2:00 pm ,and caught one pompano at 12:30 pm . I went east of the Portinfino,and Iwas fishing with peeled shrimp.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_Good catch. Thanks for the bait info. Were you fishing a point or a hole?_

_Thnaks_


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

well done :hungry


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

where are the other 5? just kidding, better than nothing!


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

good snag on a low tide... there are plenty more in your bright future..



Sandy and I got out about 2pm and caught 8.. kept 6 nicest... 



usually 2 to a hole.. male and female... with some large sows.. 2 about 15.5"... tho I have not measured..



the fish location was very similar to yesterday afternoon... best fishing in narrow holes with a good rip current showing.. and the productive cast to the shallow beginning of the rip..



the beaches were near deserted...


----------



## Croaker Chris (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice catch EG94.....:bowdown


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Good catch, lighten up a little you look so serious


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Pompano Joe ,I was kind of fishing both.


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice fish and picture of the fish. Smile and be glad you had the chance to catch one of the besttasting fish in the sea. More fish in your future if you stay at it and try to get some flees. Half Hitch Tackle in Navarrre has some sand flee rakes that are the best I have found.


----------



## amberjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice (picture) of the best tasting fish in the sea for me. There are more pompano in your future if you get some fleas.The best sand flea rakesI have seen are at half Hitch Tackle in Navarre.


----------



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I agree about the pompano being the best eating fish out there.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

hey nice fish there.....better take a cooler and ice next time you go out..most likely you'll get your limit after all this nasty weather clears up...My grass is finally green and that's how I go by.....time to pompano up. Thank you for sharing and keep those reports coming.... good luck!!!


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thakns for the report. and nice fish:clap


----------

